
Movistar vulnerability makes it possible to transfer balances between accounts - wslh
https://github.com/sebikul/Movistar_Exploit
======
wslh
The specific discussion thread is in spanish:
[https://m.reddit.com/r/argentina/comments/5d55z3/vulnerabili...](https://m.reddit.com/r/argentina/comments/5d55z3/vulnerabilidad_en_movistar_permite_bajar_la/)

